# Mists of Pandaria: Eure Fragen an die Entwickler



## Elenenedh (8. März 2012)

Vom 12. März bis zum 15. März 2012 findet in Irvine, USA bei Entwickler Blizzard eine Presseveranstaltung zur kommenden WoW-Erweiterung Mists of Pandaria statt - und wir sind für Euch vor Ort. Ihr habt *Fragen zu Mists of Pandaria*, die Ihr von den Entwicklern beantwortet haben wollt? Dann stellt sie hier - möglicherweise können wir den Entwicklern dazu eine Antwort entlocken.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (8. März 2012)

bitte fragt nach wie sie in Zukunft die ewig langen Durststrecken zwischen contentupdates bzw zwischen den Erweiterungen abfangen wollen. auch wenn mop eventuell früher als der bisherige 2 Jahresplan erscheint langweilt sich doch ein groß teil der Spieler.
und falls ihr diese frage stellt und als Antwort wieder ein daily questgebiet benannt wird, fragt doch mal gleich darauf noch nach an was sie bitte den Beliebtheitsgrad des feuerlande daily Gebietes gemessen haben.
denn nur weil etwas genutzt wird gefällt es nicht zwangsläufig. fast jeder den ich kenne und der auch wow spielt empfand das Gebiet als schlecht und nervig und hat es wie ich nur wegen des mounts gespielt. Und wie sieht es mit weiteren Charakterslots aus?<br>und die fragen von Kryos hier interessieren mich auch brennend http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193885-mists-of-pandaria-eure-fragen-an-die-entwickler/page__view__findpost__p__3237407<br>


----------



## Wangol (8. März 2012)

Hallo Buffedteam, meine 3 Fragen an die Entwickler sind folgende: 

1. Wird es in Mists of Pandaria eine Möglichkeit geben an alte Questbelohnungen zu kommen um sie für die Transmogrifikation nutzen zu können. Hintergrund zur Frage: Es gibt für die Quests in Kalimdor, den östlichen Königreichen, der Scherbenwelt und Nordend viele Questitems deren Aussehen man nur von diesen Items transmogrizifieren kann (einige Items teilen sich ihr Aussehen mit Beuteitems die bei Bossen oder einfachen Mobs droppen können aber eben nicht alle).

2. Vor ca. einem Jahr habt ihr (die Entwickler) gesagt, das euch die Zahlen (500k Leben, 150k Krits usw.) in Mists of Pandaria zu groß werden und ihre 2 Ideen habt, wie ihr das ändern könnt (Werte runterschrauben und "Megaschaden" wurden die genannt wenn ich mich nicht irre.). Meine Frage ist jetzt: Habt ihr euch für eine Variante endschieden und könnt ihr uns schon sagen, welche Variante ihr gewählt habt?

3. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das mit dieser oder einer weiteren Erweiterung weitere Völker-Klassen-Kombinationen wie z.B. Draenei-Hexenmeister oder Gnomen-Druiden freigeschaltet werden?

MfG

Wangol


----------



## Zolthan (8. März 2012)

Hallo buffed Team

Meine Frage zu MOP:

Wie wollen die Entwickler es schaffen Spieler des MOP-Endlevels (schätze mal Level 90) langfristig zu beschäftigen (Raid und Inis mal außen vor gelassen)?


----------



## Der Papst (8. März 2012)

mich interessiert etwas ganz anderes: Wieso darf erst ab dem 19.03. über dieses Event berichtet werden? :-(


----------



## Aircrash (8. März 2012)

Hi,

erstmal wünsche ich Susanne viel Spaß bei Ihrer Reise zum Presseevent.

Meine Fragen zu MoP:

01.  Wird es mit der nächsten Erweiterung neue oder bzw. Updates auf die Erbstücke geben ?  (einige sind ja nur bis Level 80 ausgelegt)

02.  Besteht die Hoffnung das es wieder Berufsspezialisierungen gibt bzw. die Berufe wieder mehr an Wert gewinnen in MoP ?

03.  Gibt es eine Chance das Blizzard uns endlich eine einheitliche Raidgröße beschert, z.B. 15 Spieler ?

04.  Was ist der aktuelle Zwischenstand zum Thema mehr Charakterslots ?

Grüße Aircrash


----------



## dakko (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

da ich davon ausgehe das zu dem Presseevent noch viele Informationen zum generellen Spiel veröffentlicht wird, bezieht sich meine Frage auf etwas spezielles.

Es gab ja die Ankündigung das zukünftige Legendaries wahrscheinlich nur noch klassenspezifisch zu erhalten sein werden. Wie soll das denn bei den Hybridklassen funktionieren, die unterschiedliche Rollen ausführen und verschiedene Hauptattribute benötigen?

MfG

dakko


----------



## Knautsch (9. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team , 

Mich würde mal interessieren , ob sich in MoP die 10er und 25er IDs wieder teilen oder ob man für 10er und 25er eine ID hat. In Cataclysm hat man ja kaum noch 25er Raids gemacht.


----------



## Teena (9. März 2012)

Wird es wieder Single-Mob-Raids mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden geben, ala Sartharion ? Das habe ich sehr vermisst in Cataclysm....

Wieviele Raid-instanzen werden zum Release geöffnet? 

Wird es mal wieder (seit BC) Pre-Quests für Raid-Instanzen geben?


----------



## apuhlol (9. März 2012)

Wird man zuvor "erspielte" Level, die man durch werbt einen Freund bekommt, direkt an Mönche verschenken können, um somit schneller zum Realmfirst zu gelangen?
Ganz wichtige Frage!


----------



## adrianos (9. März 2012)

Hallo super das ihr sowas einem anbietet


hier meine 1 und letzte frage 
wie schaut es mit dem lang ersehntem Grünem feuer für die Zerstörungs hexenmeister aus...
da man ja eh schon so eine art chaotice energie nutzen tut * neues system bzw talent* chaotic energy <-----
in bc war zumindest sowie in w3 chaotic immer grün 
danke fürs evt nachfragen

mfg adrianos


----------



## fayroon (9. März 2012)

Teena schrieb:


> Wird es wieder Single-Mob-Raids mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden geben, ala Sartharion ? Das habe ich sehr vermisst in Cataclysm....
> 
> Wieviele Raid-instanzen werden zum Release geöffnet?
> 
> Wird es mal wieder (seit BC) Pre-Quests für Raid-Instanzen geben?



Der Schwierigkeitsgrad verändert sich gegen Ende des aktuellen Contents (siehe aktuelle Abschwächung in %), was ich auch in der aktuellen Form, wie es auch in WotLK war, begrüße. Durch diese Abschwächung, wird es allen Spielern ermöglicht den Endboss eines Contents zumindest nHC zu besiegen. Ich würde daher Pre-Quests wie mein Vorgänger begrüßen, da sie durch die Nerfs trotzdem für alle Spieler zu bewältigen sein werden. Außerdem führen sie den Charakter in die Geschichte ein und ermöglichen somit einen flüssigen Übergang von den Ini´s in den Raid. Wenn man nun den Erfolg der Quests Accountgebunden macht, so muss man sie auch nicht mit allen Chars wieder und wieder erarbeiten. Ist etwas in der Richtung geplant? 

Wir haben in unserem Raid 5x Vanquisher Token, 4x Conqueror Token und nur 1x Protector Token vertreten. Das Ausrüsten der Spieler ist somit nicht gleichmäßig möglich, da der Protector schon sein Sec-Gear vollständiig hat, bevor die Vanquisher überhaupt den 4er Bonus erreicht haben. Ist hier eine Änderung geplant?

In unserem Raid sind wir der Meinung, dass die Heiler-Balance derzeit sehr gut abgestimmt ist. Sieht Bliz das auch so, oder sollen sich die Verhältnisse zwischen den Heilerklassen verschieben?

HC-ID´s werden derzeit fest vergeben, sobald man nur den Schlachtzug betreten hat. Ist hier eine Auflockerung geplant, dass die ID erst nach dem Kill vergeben wird? Oder das man sogar so flexibel wird wie bei der nHC ID?


----------



## Brother in Arms (9. März 2012)

Als Ergänzungsfrage zu fayroon:

Die Zusammensetzung sieht bei uns ähnlich aus - das Loot System muss unbedingt überarbeitet werden.
Was hält Blizz von Set Token die nur noch an einen Slot aber nicht mehr an eine Klasse gebunden sind.
Und von kaufenbaren Raiditems - also sozusagen einer Mischung der Feurlande Splitter Händler und der normalen Tapferkeitspunkte Händler (Bosse droppen Token das für bestimmte Items zusätzlich zu den Sets eingetauscht werden kann.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (9. März 2012)

Wieso Kann ich diesen Beitrag nicht Löschen Zam ?! Plz Löschen ; )


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (9. März 2012)

Meine Frage: Wird der Schurke jemals ein O Shit Button(Fähigkeit mit 5-10 min. abklingzeit) bekommen für Raids, vielleicht schon zu MoP? 




Wangol schrieb:


> Hallo Buffedteam, meine 2 Fragen an die Entwickler sind folgende:
> 
> 1. Wird es in Mists of Pandaria eine Möglichkeit geben an alte Questbelohnungen zu kommen um sie für die Transmogrifikation nutzen zu können. Hintergrund zur Frage: Es gibt für die Quests in Kalimdor, den östlichen Königreichen, der Scherbenwelt und Nordend viele Questitems deren Aussehen man nur von diesen Items transmogrizifieren kann (einige Items teilen sich ihr Aussehen mit Beuteitems die bei Bossen oder einfachen Mobs droppen können aber eben nicht alle).
> 
> ...


Ja sie halbieren den Schaden/Heilung und die HP von allem ! Antwort auf Frage 2


----------



## Linostar (9. März 2012)

Was unternimmt Blizzard für die Pvp Spieler?

3 Schlachtfelder -> Mehr wie sosnt immer, dafür hröt es mich aber weniger PvP Möässig bisher an. Karren in die eigeen base befördern? ;/
1 Arena, noch dazu mit demselben Aufbau wie die Nagrand Arena, wieso keine neuen?
Kein Open PvP gebiet? Wie möchte man ernsthaft noch einen versuch ins Open PvP Wagen? Eventuell mal in tausendwinter das fahrzeuglvl angleichen?


----------



## laemmi (9. März 2012)

Hallo,

meine Fragen wären ob es in Zukunft eine Verbesserung des Rufsystems für Schlachtfelder geben wird. (Arathi und WS)
Und zweitens ob es geplant ist das Rüstung auch magischen Schaden verringert und nicht nur den körplerichen. 
Zum Abschluss ob die Zauberreflexion von Krieger mal wieder im pve etwas wichtiger wird (speziel bei Bossen). Immerhin hat die Klasse 2 Fähigkeiten die Zauber zurückwerfen sollte.

update:

zudem würde ich gern wissen ob es auch weiter gildenlvl gibt


----------



## Schlamm (9. März 2012)

Fragt sie mal, warum man nie ein Zevra zähmen konnte? Oder eine Giraffe? Das war damals der Grund, um einen Jäger anzufangen.

Nach dem -Nicht zähmbar- starb ein Teil von mir...


----------



## Dety (9. März 2012)

neue klassen neue völker
wann kommen endlich mehr CHARACTERSLOTS
die sind schon mehr als überfällig


----------



## Skymarshal001 (9. März 2012)

Mich würde mal Interessieren ob die Avatare der Spieler mit der neuen Erweiterung entlich auch mal Optisch etwas aufgepeppt werden, die Texturen sind ja doch sehr "matschieg" da würde mal eine kleine Generalüberholung gut tun, und als zweites würde mich mal Interessieren ob es dann Entlich möglich sein wird in der Charaktererstellung auch braun Häutige Orks zu erstellen, schließlich sind die Orks aus der Scherbenwelt jetzt Teil der Horde Garrosh Wachen sind braune Orks usw. ich würde das sehr begrüßen. Grundsätzlich würde ich begrüßen wenn mal eine neue Mechanik zum erstellen der Charakter mit dem neuen Addon einführen würde mehr Gesichter usw.


----------



## Honzem (9. März 2012)

Hallo stimmt es das Illidan in MOP auftauchen wird?
Und wird er wieder als boss kommen?
Und wirt Jaina Prachtmeer sterben in Mop?


----------



## Shadowborn (9. März 2012)

hi auch, meine frage bezieht sich mehr auf ein alten leid (meiner meinung nach) 

mich würde interessieren ob es zukünfig eine größere vielfalt beim charakterdesign geben wird
bspw: mehr gesichter/ taunka bei den tauren/ tatoos anstelle von schmuch(den man sovieso nicht sieht...)
in dieser richtung etwa wünschte ich größere möglichkeiten

mfg


----------



## MBcool81 (9. März 2012)

Meine Frage wäre ob es als Tank endlich mal wirklich zu einem Bosskampf kommt in dem man ähnlich wie in God of War Etappenweise den Boss niederringt? Kann doch nicht war sein das immer noch ein grafisch nicht umsetzbarer Bedrohungskampf zwischen DD´s und Tank stattfindet, der an einem voll Equipten Tank vollkommen anspruchslos vorbeizieht! Das Spiel hat mittlerweile genug Jahre auf dem Bukkel, jetzt ist es langsam Zeit für so eine Änderung. Lasst uns den Endbossen als Tank wirklich dargestellte Schmerzen erleiden, damit jeder weiß warum der Typ mit dem Schild geschlagen wird und nicht die DD´s die eigentlich viel gefährlicher für den Boss sind!

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die für mich gestellte Frage!


----------



## Dragon02031987 (9. März 2012)

Skymarshal001 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessieren ob die Avatare der Spieler mit der neuen Erweiterung entlich auch mal Optisch etwas aufgepeppt werden, die Texturen sind ja doch sehr "matschieg" da würde mal eine kleine Generalüberholung gut tun, und als zweites würde mich mal Interessieren ob es dann Entlich möglich sein wird in der Charaktererstellung auch braun Häutige Orks zu erstellen, schließlich sind die Orks aus der Scherbenwelt jetzt Teil der Horde Garrosh Wachen sind braune Orks usw. ich würde das sehr begrüßen. Grundsätzlich würde ich begrüßen wenn mal eine neue Mechanik zum erstellen der Charakter mit dem neuen Addon einführen würde mehr Gesichter usw.



Seit ich WoW spiele stört es mich das es bei der Charaktererstellung keine Zoom möglichkeit gibt um das Gesicht ordentlich auszuwählen 



Wie siehts mit den Berufen aus? Wird da mal was dran gedreht das die mehr nutzen haben? Gerade beim hochleveln von nem Char brauch man den meisten Krempel mit dem man den Beruf skillt schlicht nicht und auf Maxlvl find ich gibts auch nichts spannendes.


Sonst interessiert mich nurnoch wie sie das Spiel auf Maxlvl weiter spannend halten wollen, zur Zeit erscheint mir persönlich das Spiel einfach zu langweilig weils ausser Raids/Inis oder PvP (was mich nicht interessiert ) keine weiteren spannenden Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Bodeus (9. März 2012)

Hallo

Meine Frage an die WoW Entwickler: Wird man in MoP endlich den letzten Standard-Rucksack austauschen / vergrößern können? Ich warte schon 7 Jahre drauf ;-)


----------



## Mograin (9. März 2012)

Das Scharlachrote Kloster wird überarbeitet wird Renault Mograine durch einen anderen Boss ersätzt oder sogar als Untoter zurückkehren da er im Aschenbringer Comic von dem Geist seines eigenen Vaters Geköpft wurde


----------



## Hooltras (10. März 2012)

Hi,

also   1. Kommt endlich ein Erfolg für 125 und 150 Reittiere ?

       2. Kann man endlich in Eulengestallt auf den Mounts reiten/fliegen ?


----------



## Pittiplatsch (10. März 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine Frage.

Da ich WoW seit dem Release spiele und damit alle Charakterslots auf meinem Realm belegt sind,hoffe ich auf einen neuen Charakterslot. Wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das dieser kommt?


----------



## TrenteR (10. März 2012)

Hallo, liebes Buffed-Team

Ich habe nur 1 Frage bezüglich dem neuen Addon.

Wird durch das Addon das Spiel endlich mehr wieder wie World of Warcraft? Durch das neue "Pokemon"-Prinzip (Haustierkämpfe) habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Entwickler mehr auf neue Sachen aus sind als ihre Alten Inhalte moderat zu halten.

MFG Alysiera - Mug'thol (EU)


----------



## McGorbo (10. März 2012)

1. Wird es in MoP für den Schurken auch andere schnelle Waffen (z.B. Schwerter) geben, außer Dolche?

2. Wird es zum Anreiz von Open PvP in den neuen Gebieten Möglichkeiten geben, wie z.B. auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel mit den 3 Basen?

3. Wird es über Berufe möglich an Items/Waffen zu gelangen welche man weiter verarbeiten kann, wie in BC z.B. die Mondsichel (vom Schmied) und die dann mit dem jeweiligen Raidtier mithalten können ?


----------



## Zhiala (10. März 2012)

1. Gibt es schon in Frage kommende Entwürfe für Pandarenweibchen? Die Männchen sehen doch sehr "gemütlich" aus, sind die Mädels auch so gebaut? Ich grusel mich nämlich gerade bei der Vorstellung von plüschigen Kampfkugeln...

2. Bekommen die alten Völker eine Kur spendiert? Kantige Orks und Trolle mit viereckigen Händen und Füßen müssen heute nichtmehr sein. 

3. Werden Herstellungsberufe wieder sinnvoll beim leveln? zur Zeit bringen sie ja nur die ersten 15 lvl was und dann erst wieder als frisch-85er. Dazwischen liegt viel nutzlose Arbeit die allehöchstens den Verzauberer glücklich macht.

4. Kann man mit dem Petkampfsystem die kleinen Babymurlocs fangen die seit Cata überall rumflitzen? Und die Mäuse mit der Schrotflinte? Wenn ja würde das allein es schon wert machen sich den Pokemon-Verschnitt anzutun^^

5. Gibt es mehr Charakterslots? Wenigstens 12 pro Realm wären wünschenswert damit man nicht einen seiner alten Schätzchen löschen muss.

6. Gibt es neue Möglichkeiten bei der Charaktererstellung? Es laufen ja schon recht viele tätovierte NPCs rum...und neue Frisuren für Tauren, vielleicht von den Worgen die ja schließlich auch ne Mähne haben?

7. Wird es mal irgendwann schöne Schultern geben oder nur diese fetten, hässlichen Leuchteklötze? bzw. wird es mal wieder was geben das zu einer zierlichen Elfe passt?


----------



## Dabears (10. März 2012)

1. Was hat es mit dem DOTA Battleground auf sich?
2. Wie sieht es mit den neuen Skins etc. für alte Rassen aus? 
   Will so ne Mähne wie die Worgen aufm Rücken


----------



## wesergold2000 (10. März 2012)

Meine Frage zu MOP

Wie wollen sie lehre server Voll beckommen und wann nun endlich die neuen Tänze kommen die waren ja schon so lange angekündigt

Und ganz vergessen ob es mehr Carakter slots auf meinen server geben wird ? Da ich meinen Server treu bleibe möchte ich auch da die neue Klasse spielen .


----------



## wolfracht (10. März 2012)

Wird endlich wieder das WoW Feeling aufkommen wie in TBC und Wotlk?

Wird es endlich wieder Schwerter z.B. für Caster, Zweihandschwerter/Äxte für Jäger usw geben?


----------



## Onenightman (10. März 2012)

*Meine Fragen an die Entwickler:*

Hat Blizzard schon einmal über ein "Back to the 60" Server nach gedacht? Wenn ja wieso wurde es abgebrochen? Wenn nein wieso nicht?
Wieso versucht Blizzard mit den Mounts online Geld zu machen wenn wir ein Pay 2 Play spiel spielen und kein Free 2 Play für mich ist das Definitiv ein markel.
Wieso gab es in Wrath of the Lich King kein "Frostmourne" als Legendary Schwert.
Wird es jemals ein Addon des Smaragd grünen Traums geben?
Pandas schön und gut gehören schon seid wc zur Geschichte aber warum diesen Asia style mit reinbringen?


----------



## Marimchen (10. März 2012)

Hallo,

mich würde brennend interessieren ob die Pandaren der Horde und Allianz optisch unterschiedlich aussehen werden? 

Herzlichen Dank 

Marimchen


----------



## mccae (10. März 2012)

Hallo,

Was mich betrifft, hätte ich eine ganz wichtige Frage.

*Wird mit der neuen Erweiterung etwas für Rollenspieler getan?

*Damit meine ich Locations (Der Stormwind-Park wurde zum Beispiel entfernt), Items sowie Spielmechaniken.

Denn im Bereich Rollenspiel hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht gerade viel getan, was auch das enorme Abwandern entsprechender Rollenspieler zur Folge hat.
Leider unterscheiden sich so manche "RP" Server nicht viel mehr von ihren PvE/PvP Pendants.
Einstige RP-Hochburgen sind inzwischen so gut wie tot.

*Will man etwas tun, wenn ja, was?

*Gruß,


----------



## Kryos (10. März 2012)

Nachdem der Wälzer des Wissen von Warhammer Online in WoW als "Achievement" System ein großartiger Erfolg wurde (und ganz ohne dicke Belohnungen ausser Mounts und Titel), wäre es schön wenn weitere sehr gute Ideen in WoW Einzug halten würden.
Ich denke hier an zwei Dinge. 

Das eine ist eine Kleinigkeit - *Flächenlooten*. Das man sich nicht 10x bücken muss um 10 Gegner die man vor den Füßen liegen hat looten muss sondern nur einmal. 
Rift, Tera und SW:TOR haben das bereits. Wäre mal an der Zeit für WoW. Kommt das mit Mists of Pandaria?

Das zweite ist schon tiefgreifender. *Public Quests*. Die Idee ebenfalls aus Warhammer Online wurde von Rift zu einem ganzen Spielkonzept aufgemotzt, findet sich im ersten Contentpatch von Tera wieder und Guild Wars 2 wird es als alleinige Quest-Methode haben. Public Quests, also Aufgaben an denen man ohne selber eine Gruppe zu bilden einfach an Events teilnehmen kann und dann Belohnungen basierend auf dem eigenen Einsatz erhält ist unglaublich sozial. Kein Streit um Questmobs, kein Streit um Loot, keine Koordinierungsproblem wenn man gemeinsam questet (hast Du Quest XY? Wie weit bis du in Questserie Z?). Zudem kann man die Belohnungen schön skalieren und hat damit sowas wie "ewige Dailys" und so einen Grund für die Leute die Welt zu besuchen um an diesen Public Quests teilzunehmen. Denkbar wären auch Tapferkeitspunkte als Belohnungen wenn man sich dort besonders anstrengt. Ist sowas in der Richtung geplant?

Ganz kurz gefasst falls das oben zu lang für eine Frage ist:

1. Wird es irgendwann Flächenlooten (AE Looten) in WoW geben?
2. Sind Public Quest-ähnliche Events für WoW geplant um das Spiel sozialer zu machen und langfristigen Alltagscontent zu haben?


----------



## Horde deadman (10. März 2012)

Cataclysm war ja ziemlicher Reinfall und die Anzahl der Spieler sinkt zurzeit immer weiter. Habt ihr vor WoW demnächst auf p2p umsetzen so dass man nur die Spiele kaufen muss um WoW zu spielen, sprich wollt ihr bald Abogebühren dem Stift unterziehen? Oder werdet WoW nie Opfer von diesem und wird bis zu letzt auf abo setzen?


----------



## Hohavik (10. März 2012)

Mich würde interssieren, was die Entwickler in MoP mit den Tanks geplant haben. Vor einiger Zeit wurde die Aggro auf die Tanks stark angehoben, weil die Entwickler die Bosskämpfe für die Tanks interessanter gestalten wollten, anstatt den Fokus auf den Aggroaufbau zu legen. Leider ist davon bisher im Spiel wenig angekommen. Bis auf simple Abspottmechaniken findet man in den aktuellen Instanzen und DS Raid keinerlei Ansätze, die in diese Richtung gehen. Weder die Kämpfe weisen neue Mechaniken auf die für mich als Tank neu wären, noch muss ich mich besonders auf die Schadensreduktion konzentrieren (nicht mehr wie vorher auch). Im Vergleich zu den anderen Klasse ist das Tanken somit stinklangweilig geworden, da man sich quasi auf nichts mehr konzentrieren muss. DDs versuchen mit ihrer Rotation Schaden zu machen, Heiler mit ihrer Rotation die Gruppe am Leben zu hallten und Tanks mit ihrer Rotation....?

*Daher meine Frage: Ist es mit MoP geplant das Tanken wieder "spaßiger" (wie es Blizzard ja gerne ausdrückt) zu machen und den Tanks damit wieder etwas Spielgefühl zurückzugeben, oder verfolgt man weiter die Richtung "Wer nichts kann wird Tank"?*

Unter "spaßige Kämpfe" fallen für mich so Dinge wie Beth'tilac oder Alysrazar in den Feuerlanden, aber keinesfalls Bosskämpfe bei denen meine einzige Tätigkeit daraus besteht alle 30 Sekunden abzuspotten und in der Zwichenzeit die Daumen zu drehen. 

Was mir auch etwas aufstößt ist die Tatsache, das Blizzard im DS Raid sehr stark Richtung "1 Tank Bosse" gegangen ist und man sich als Offtank oftmals als fünftes Rad am Wagen fühlt. Man wird zwar für gewisse Bosse gebraucht (gerade in den HMs), aber ansonsten erfüllt man die Rolle eines DDs.

*Deshalb meine zweite Frage: Wird es in MoP wieder möglich sein ein Raid mit einem festen Setup durchzuspielen, oder werden die Spieler wie im DS Raid weiterhin gezwungen unterschiedliche Rollen anzunehmen?*


----------



## Wagga (11. März 2012)

1.Der Austausch der Standartrucksacks wäre sehr nett oder diesen auf die höchste Platzanzahl erhöhen, eins von beiden.
2. Die Charakteranzahl pro Realm auf 12 erhöhen, die gesamtanzahl von 50 kann ja bleiben, wird sowieso nie erreicht.


----------



## Eyora (11. März 2012)

Ich weiß das dies nun nicht die Top-Fragen sind, da viele sich für die Mechaniken interessieren, aber:

1. Könntet ihr nachhaken wie sich die Story-Quests gestallten werden, die finde ich sehr interessant.

2. Werden die Geschichten der einzelnen Völker (Zergenkönig eingefrohren; Orks, Trolle und Tauren zerstritten) in MOP weitererzählt?

3. Wird es mit Archäologie etwas über Pandaren zu erfahren geben (ich meine die Zeit in der Sie sich abspalteten).

4. Wieso hällt die Brennende Legion im Moment so still? Ihre besten Generäle sind geschlagen worden, bereiten die den Finalen Schlag vor?


Also generell, wird es mehr Story-Telling geben? Denn ich liebe die WOW-Geschichte und endlich gibt es neue Kapitel


----------



## StonedRhyno (11. März 2012)

*Ich würde gerne wissen, was Blizzard davon halten würde, Gerechtigkeitspunkte (aber nicht Tapferkeitspunkte!) gegen Echtgeld erweblich zu machen.*

Für mich z.B. wäre es eine Überlegung wert, ich als bevorzugt gemütlich eizelspielender Lore-Fanatiker (und Gelegenheits-Gruppenspieler) mag gerne mal auch einen Raid von Innen sehen (BT, SWP, Ulduar, ICC ), der ja Quasi als Abschluss einer Story zählt, ohne mir wochenlang repetitiv gemeinsam mit 12J-Deppen die für mich eher uninteressanten Equipments zu erfarmen. Der tolle Raidfinder bringt nix, wenn ich 30 Itemlevel unter der Minimalanforderung bin.
Das Spiel soll ja Spaß machen, und nicht zur Arbeit verkommen. Mir ist schon klar, daß es zur Spielmechanik eines MMOs gehört, die Spieler monatlich zu beschäftigen, um die Abonementen zu halten, aber ob ich 13 Euro für einen Monat WoW zahle oder 13 Euro, um mir 1 Monat lang Farmen zu ersparen kommt doch aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## FaytTheXpert (11. März 2012)

BITTE NEHMT MICH MIT ICH BIN DANN AUCH EURER SKALVEN PRAKTIKANT ! NUR LASST MICH MIT AUFS EVENT T.T ICH TUE ALLES !


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. März 2012)

1. Wird es bei MIST endlich mal wieder mehr Story mit und über die anderen Völker bzw. deren Anführer geben oder wird der Fokus auf Garrosh vs. Varian, sprich Orcs vs. Humans fortgesetzt? 

2. Wird die neue Lorefraktion wieder eine reine Grindfraktion oder gibt es Ruffortschritt über Questlinien oder Dungeonbesuche?

3. Ist geplant, wie zuletzt in Wrath Questlinien zu gestalten, bei denen man am Ende die dortige Instanz besuchen muss? 

4. Sind für den Beruf Archäologie Änderungen geplant, um diesen interessanter zu gestalten?

5. Wird man das Fliegen auf Stufe 90 über eine Questlinie erhalten oder wird es wie in Wrath billig gelöst mit ein paar Goldstücken erwerbbar sein?


----------



## Arasouane (11. März 2012)

Fragt sie bitte, ob sie Quests einbauen, die die Rechtschreibung fördern.

Beispiele:
lehre - leere Server
nachharken - nachhaken

...


----------



## Kryos (11. März 2012)

Wird es endlich eine neue epische Angel geben? Die der Kaluak ist echt veraltet


----------



## AndreasM (11. März 2012)

Hi,

hier einige Fragen an die WoW Entwickler, die mich aktuell beschäftigen. Wäre schön, die eine oder andere Antwort zu bekommen :-). Ansonsten wünsche ich Susanne schon mal eine schönen Trip in die Staaten.
*
Gameplay allgemein:*

Werden wir passend zum asiatisch angehauchten Mists of Pandaria Thema einige spezielle "pandarische" Feiertage erleben?

Hat Blizzard in Zukunft vor, einige Komfortfunktionen einzuführen, die zwar nicht wirklich das Spiel beeinflussen, dafür aber das Leben beim Leveln und Bereisen der Welt deutlich einfacher machen würden? z.B. Flächenloot, Verkaufen von grauen Gegenständen ohne an einem Händler stehen zu müssen (gerne auch mit einem gewissen CD darauf), ....

*PVE:*
Zu den Challenge-Modi für Dungeons: Kann Blizzard bereits mehr dazu sagen, wie man genau das mit dem Herunterskalieren von Werten angehen wird? Insbesonders sehe ich da Probleme, was z.B. das Hit/Expertise Cap angeht, aber auch besonders starke Set-Boni einzelner Tier-Sets könnten problematisch werden.

Eine für mich persönlich (als Tank-Fanatiker, der ungerne Damage Dealer und/oder Heiler spielt) war eine sehr ärgerliche Entwicklung mit Cataclysm der immer größer werdende Anteil von 1-Tank-Encountern in Raids. Wird man mit Mists of Pandaria weiterhin diesem Trend folgen oder bekommen wir in Zukunft wieder in dieser Hinsicht ausgeglichenere Raid-Instanzen als die Drachenseele (auf normal: 2/8 Kämpfen verlangen nur zwingend zwei "Tanks").*

*Grüße aus Leipzig,

Andi


----------



## Imba-Noob (11. März 2012)

1. Mich interessieren ebenfalls Infos zu den Charakterslots und wann diese erweitert werden. 

2. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es wieder tägliche Berufsquests geben wird und ob es dafür neue "Marken" geben wird, z. B. bei der Kochkunst und Juwelenschleifkunst.

3. Ich hätte sehr gern Infos zu einem möglichen (bzw. wahrscheinlichen) Punktereset und *mich interessiert brennend, ob davon die Abzeichen für den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt auch betroffen sind.
*
4. Mich interessieren nähere Infos zu den geplanten accountweiten Erfolgen, z. B. ob alle Erfolge accountweit sein werden oder nur einige? 

5. Ich fänd es toll, wenn alle Mounts und Pets ebenfalls accountweit verfügbar wären - wie steht ihr dazu?

6. Gibt es ein AH und eine Bank auf Pandaria?

7. Wie funktioniert das Reisen nach Pandaria und von dort in die alte Welt?

8. Wird es neue accountgebundene Items geben oder weitere Möglichkeiten für Twinks schneller zu leveln?

9. Werden die EPs von Stufe 81 - 85 runtergesetzt?


----------



## Dragon02031987 (11. März 2012)

Mir fällt da gerade auch noch eine Frage ein:

Wie wollen entwickler mit "toten" Skills umgehen z.B. Urtümlicher Schlag beim Schamanen (den nutzt man nur bis lvl 10 bis man den Sturmschlag bekommt) oder Zuverlässiger Schuss beim Überlebensjäger (der ja ab lvl 81 durch den Kobraschuss ersetzt wird) usw. meiner Meinung nach könnte man das so regeln das nur die Skills sichtbar sind die man für die derzeit aktive Skillung braucht.


----------



## Timolan (12. März 2012)

1. Im Norden Pandarias ist die "Zandalari isle" zu sehen. Wird die Story aus Patch 4.1 fortgesetzt?
2. Wird es wieder eine Troll-Raid geben?


----------



## twinxx (12. März 2012)

Hohavik schrieb:


> Mich würde interssieren, was die Entwickler in MoP mit den Tanks geplant haben. Vor einiger Zeit wurde die Aggro auf die Tanks stark angehoben, weil die Entwickler die Bosskämpfe für die Tanks interessanter gestalten wollten, anstatt den Fokus auf den Aggroaufbau zu legen. Leider ist davon bisher im Spiel wenig angekommen. Bis auf simple Abspottmechaniken findet man in den aktuellen Instanzen und DS Raid keinerlei Ansätze, die in diese Richtung gehen. Weder die Kämpfe weisen neue Mechaniken auf die für mich als Tank neu wären, noch muss ich mich besonders auf die Schadensreduktion konzentrieren (nicht mehr wie vorher auch). Im Vergleich zu den anderen Klasse ist das Tanken somit stinklangweilig geworden, da man sich quasi auf nichts mehr konzentrieren muss. DDs versuchen mit ihrer Rotation Schaden zu machen, Heiler mit ihrer Rotation die Gruppe am Leben zu hallten und Tanks mit ihrer Rotation....?
> 
> *Daher meine Frage: Ist es mit MoP geplant das Tanken wieder "spaßiger" (wie es Blizzard ja gerne ausdrückt) zu machen und den Tanks damit wieder etwas Spielgefühl zurückzugeben, oder verfolgt man weiter die Richtung "Wer nichts kann wird Tank"?*
> Unter "spaßige Kämpfe" fallen für mich so Dinge wie Beth'tilac oder Alysrazar in den Feuerlanden, aber keinesfalls Bosskämpfe bei denen meine einzige Tätigkeit daraus besteht alle 30 Sekunden abzuspotten und in der Zwichenzeit die Daumen zu drehen.



Glaube kaum das sich dort etwas großartig ändern wird, viele sind doch jetzt schon überfordert. Sieht man wenn man mal in einen rnd Raid geht und in schwächeren Gruppen mal aushilft. 
Was man als jahrelanger Tank mal so nebenbei macht, bereitet vielen Schwierigkeiten. Geh einfach mal mit deiner Stammgruppe und wechsel den Main-Tank aus, dann sieht man erst weiviel falsch laufen kann^^. Soviel zu *"Wer nichts kann wird Tank"?
*Was mich eher verwundert hat in DS sind die geringen EQ Anforderungen an die Tanks zumindest NH teilweise auch HC...*

*Noch was zu Tanks. Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt Leid das die Tank-Items im 10ner so beschissen droppen. Nen Schild oder Schmuckstücke bekomm ich meist erst wenn der Content fast durch ist, das kann doch nicht sein!! In meiner Stammgruppe haben wir seit DS raus ist jede Woche clear und Hero mitlerweile auch fast durch und nicht einmal ein Tankschmuckstück oder das Schild gedroppt...
*Dazu noch eine Frage: Wird sich etwas an den Loot Regeln ändern? 

*


Hohavik schrieb:


> Was mir auch etwas aufstößt ist die Tatsache, das Blizzard im DS Raid sehr stark Richtung "1 Tank Bosse" gegangen ist und man sich als Offtank oftmals als fünftes Rad am Wagen fühlt. Man wird zwar für gewisse Bosse gebraucht (gerade in den HMs), aber ansonsten erfüllt man die Rolle eines DDs.
> 
> *Deshalb meine zweite Frage: Wird es in MoP wieder möglich sein ein Raid mit einem festen Setup durchzuspielen, oder werden die Spieler wie im DS Raid weiterhin gezwungen unterschiedliche Rollen anzunehmen?*



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Gerade DS HC von 2Tanks/4Heals zu 1Tank/2Heals ist normalerweise ohne gut ausgrüstete Twinks ganicht zu schaffen.
Zum anderen sind bei vielen Bossen Meeles extrem benachteiligt, bzw. viele Bosse schaft man (gerade HC) wenn man extrem Range lastige Gruppen hat (wie z.B. PingPong Boss oder Hagara). 
Feuerlande genau so, da haben etliche Gruppen nur noch Ranges mitgenommen...

*Meine Frage: Werden in MoP die Raids nicht mehr so Range abhängig sein?*


----------

